# Show tomorrow



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm heading to my first "official" show of the season tomorrow! We are taking 4 goats and I'm showing 3 of them. We are taking 2 does and a wether! 
I'm pretty excited! 
I'm going to guess their weights then post what they actually weighed. I haven't weighed any of them in quite a while. 
Diva, doe #1: 68lbs
Durango, wether #1: 87lbs 
Tippy, doe #2: 53lbs 
Dumbo wether #2: 50 lbs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.

Good luck and have a good time.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

All 4 of the goats got 1st place in the weight class! I also received grand champion wether and grand Champion doe!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations


----------

